# Battle.net connecting problem



## CLEDIS (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey guys

I've done a bit of homework on this problem and i know what it is but i dont know how to fix it. When i connect to battle.net it says

Unable to connect to battle.net

you may be trying to connect to an invalid battle.net server. If you are using a modem you may have to connect manually to the internet before connecting to battle.net. 

anyway, i have full legal fully paid for versions of WAR3 ROC x 2 and WAR3 TFT x 2 which i still have. one for me and one for my brother. we both play off the same ip. now our internet is fine we have checked all of the trouble shooting on network connection problems. I kept reading and i found the illegal key part. we had our mate over for a game(on our network) the other week and he used an illegal key to try to get on and play, for the record we said dont do it coz ive heard of account bannings for that stuff. my usual server is US West and it still wont let me log on to it, but it does let me get onto to the other three servers.

Can anyone help me get back onto the US West? 

cheers


----------



## kilb0t (Apr 14, 2008)

bumping cause i have this problem and was wondering what i can do


----------



## Dusty1990 (Apr 16, 2008)

well you got your self into a pickle cause your account banned atm just give it a few days and quit trying to log in to it. id wait about a week or so or try re-installing the game that works for me. i play us east and it did the same thing. when your re-installing the game (if you decide to) un hook your internet for the moment during installation. if that doesnt work try contact b-net and raise h3ll


----------



## Gtxtankage (May 17, 2008)

I have the exact same problem. Only thing is that I can't log onto starcraft, diablo, or any battle.net associated games. I have about 4 computers, and I can't log onto it with any of those. My friend however, can, so I know that battle.net isn't down. My computers all share a network, so please help me?


----------



## CLEDIS (Mar 17, 2008)

hey mate

Mine worked out fine, you have an ip ban on battle net, the only thing you can do is wait, i was banned for two weeks, if it lasts longer than two weeks you have to contact battle.net.

any questions mate reply again

Cheers Cledis


----------

